

Tetrachromacy: some people do perceive more colors - stcredzero
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrachromacy

======
drKarl
"It has been suggested that as women have two different X chromosomes in their
cells, some of them could be carrying some variant cone cell pigments, thereby
possibly being born as full tetrachromats and having four different
simultaneously functioning kinds of cone cells, each type with a specific
pattern of responsiveness to different wave lengths of light in the range of
the visible spectrum."

That might explain this:

<http://zanypickle.com/2010/03/color-names-men-vs-women/>

